# Samsung LE40A558P3F halbes Bild



## Yeack (27. Januar 2012)

Moin,
undzwar habe ich ein Proplem mit meinem Samsung LE40A558P3F 40" LCD TV er zeigt beim einschalten nur noch das halbe Bild und das andere halbe Bid ist Schwarz/Standbild aber nach 10-60 min  geht es wieder, weiß da jemand ne Lösung oder an was das liegen könnte? Er ist allerdings auch schon 3 Jahre alt.
Mfg


----------



## hakki (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo  

Ein Freund hatte das gleiche bei seinem Samsung...(Modell ??) soll aber auch ein bekanntes Problem bei Samsung LCD's sein. 
Soweit ich weiß liegt das an einem kondensator, der musste bei meinem Kumpel neu gekauft werden und gelötet werden.
Problem war wohl bei meinem Kumpel das der lange gebraucht hat bis er warm wurde oder so ?!  

Kosten lagen bei ca. 20 € 

PS : Natürlich kann es bei dir auch was anderes sein!


----------



## LordNelson (27. Januar 2012)

Dazu sage ich nur eins *Geplante Obsoleszenz*

Beim Herstellprozess werden in das Produkt bewusst Schwachstellen  eingebaut, Lösungen mit absehbarer Haltbarkeit oder Rohstoffe von  schlechter Qualität eingesetzt. Das Produkt wird schnell schad- oder  fehlerhaft und kann nicht mehr in vollem Umfang genutzt werden.

Samsung würde ich das zwar nicht zutrauen, aber man kann da auch nicht sicher sein, ist ja schliesslich ein riesen Geschäft.

Ruf doch mal bei Samsung an ob sie dir deinen TV unter Kulanz reparieren.


----------

